# Which Dremel / Rotary Tool



## edc3 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm looking into getting a Dremel or other rotary tool for some projects around the house and for flashlight modding. Any recommendations on which model? Are the cordless decent or should I stick to corded? 

I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## uh1c (Nov 12, 2007)

I had a simple Dremel brand corded one for 15 years before it failed. I replaced it with a Dremel brand cordless, it has served me well for the past year. 
I like being able to take it outside to do things w/o the hassle of an extension cord.
I use it weekly for various household choses.


----------



## mofiki (Nov 12, 2007)

I have both but the one with the cord is a very high speed RPM. The cordless has two speeds. What I don't like about the cordless is it burns through the battery's charge to fast. Can't always get the job done. What I don't like about the corded is it's so fast that one slight slip and you've suffered sevre damage to the piece you're working on. I think my next tool is going to be a corded with variable speed.


----------



## jmw19 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd second the recommendation for variable speed. I have two Dremel-type tools, one from Sears (which is a Dremel, just rebranded Craftsman), and one from Grizzly Industrial. Both are corded, variable-speed tools, with a decent range - I think 8K to 30K RPM.

The Craftsman's been with me for probably 20 years (yeah, I was that kind of kid), and is still going strong. I think I've cleaned the motor brushes once or twice, but have yet to replace them. One drawback is that the switch is both power and speed - you have to reset the RPM each time you power on. Of course, a powerstrip could fix this.

The Grizzly is made in China, undoubtedly, but is working just fine. I mainly got it for the flex-shaft and stand, which are worth the admission price by themselves. For any kind of long-term use, the flex-shaft is much lighter and more comfortable. Also, it's got a separate power switch, so RPM can be left adjusted between sessions.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h6155

I'm kind of cool on the cordless concept, but most of the work I do, I can bring the piece to the tool. If you've got projects where power is inaccessible, they might be worth the price. For the majority of my needs, though, I'll take the lighter overall weight over not having cords to plug in. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## edc3 (Nov 13, 2007)

It sounds like I need a variable speed corded model. A cordless would be nice once in a while, but I can't see needing it that much. The Grizzly looks nice for the price and accessories. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## edc3 (Nov 13, 2007)

I think I've settled on a Dremel 395. It's more expensive than the Grizzly, but I've read some bad reviews on the Grizzly's lifespan.


----------



## Westy (Nov 13, 2007)

mofiki said:


> I have both but the one with the cord is a very high speed RPM. The cordless has two speeds. What I don't like about the cordless is it burns through the battery's charge to fast.


 
Not sure what cordless you have but I've had a Dremel Lithium cordless for 2 yrs now and absolutely love it. Full variable speed/battery indicator and battery lasts a long time. I've charged it less than 6 times and used it for many projects including cutting a few too manylocks for which I forgot the key location for . Sure handy/small tool easy to pack along if a task arises etc. I'm not up on how they're used to mod flashlights but it's sure handy around the house. I use mine with carbides to strip out grout redoing bathroom chores and for some carving.


----------



## sgtgeo (Nov 13, 2007)

jmw19 said:


> I'd second the recommendation for variable speed. I have two Dremel-type tools, one from Sears (which is a Dremel, just rebranded Craftsman), and one from Grizzly Industrial. Both are corded, variable-speed tools, with a decent range - I think 8K to 30K RPM.
> 
> The Craftsman's been with me for probably 20 years (yeah, I was that kind of kid), and is still going strong. I think I've cleaned the motor brushes once or twice, but have yet to replace them. One drawback is that the switch is both power and speed - you have to reset the RPM each time you power on. Of course, a powerstrip could fix this.
> 
> ...



I've also had a Craftsman variable speed for ~12 years there are brushes lol, never any issues and I've used it WAY beyond its design


----------



## Data (Nov 13, 2007)

The Dremel 395 is a near perfect tool and the one I recommend if money is no object. I have several of them. I also have the above mentioned Dremel lithium cordless and I love it too, but it does have a few limitations due to its lower power output. On the plus side that lithium cell never looses power, I can pick it up after not charging it for months and it still works. 


Cheers
Dave


----------



## jch79 (Nov 13, 2007)

Can anyone confirm where the Dremel 395 is made? I have the Dremel 400XPR, which I like, but I'd sell it and get a 395 if it was made in the US. 

Thanks,
john


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 13, 2007)

I would strongly recommend Model #398.....it is digital, and by far the best dremel made, the rest are toys, IMHO. Made in the U.S.A. also.


----------



## jch79 (Nov 13, 2007)

mspeterson said:


> I would strongly recommend Model #398.....it is digital, and by far the best dremel made, the rest are toys, IMHO. Made in the U.S.A. also.



Very interesting, Shane! :wave:

Why would you recommend the digital version (398) over the 395? Just because of the digital readout, or for other reasons?

That's great that the 398 is Made in USA... time to buy a new toy! (And sell an old one that's new as well!)

john


----------



## will (Nov 13, 2007)

Make sure you get a small diamond wheel and arbor, they don't break and will cut through steel.


----------



## mspeterson (Nov 13, 2007)

jch79 said:


> Very interesting, Shane! :wave:
> 
> Why would you recommend the digital version (398) over the 395? Just because of the digital readout, or for other reasons?
> 
> ...



Hi John,
The 398 is not the digital version of the 395, but an entirely different animal all together. It has a completely different body style and is of a much sturdier plastic. It has seperate on/off and VS switches, and the digital display is very useful and easy to adjust. It employs a soft-start system and is capable of extended useage, unlike its lesser kin. The real benefit however is the "electronic feedback control" which regulates power to maintain RPM's under load; this is the feature that allows the 398 to preform on a professional level as opposed to "light duty" or "crafting". I bought a 395 a few years back for use on jobsites, got it home, tried it out, and took it back. Ordered the 398 and it has hundreds of hours of use without a hitch. The 400 series is, IMHO, an attempt to upgrade the 395 to 398 preformance without actually upgrading to 398 preformance. It has "more power" (2 amps compared to 1.15) but seems to be unable to deliver that power as effeicently and has little torque, though I must confess to only having tested the 400 series breifly and have never owned one. It feels nothing like the 398 from my experience. Hope that helps, buy the good one, if you really don't think it's worth it, sell it and get your money back...quality holds value.

Simply put, if you would like to have a dremel, you can probably get by on anything, but if you actually need a dremel (small die grinder type thingie), do yourself a favor and get the real McCoy!

















This was my grandfathers, still works and I still use it from time to time...





cool old toy...


----------



## jch79 (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW! Thanks for the AWESOME writeup! :twothumbs The photos of the old Dremel are awesome - how cool!

I like what the 398 can do! :thumbsup: I'm going to have to research this puppy and see about buying one!

Thanks again Shane - really good stuff! 

john


----------



## swampgator (Nov 13, 2007)

I've got two Dremels. One is single (35K) speed my dad bought in the 1970s. The other is a multi speed 5-30K. I use both about equally. The variable speed has a flex shaft that gets used infrequently, but when needed comes in very handy.


----------

